# Ogólne > Badania >  USG BARKU. Czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć co oznacza wynik tego badania?

## kwiatypol

Witam.Czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć co oznacza wynik tego badania?
W badaniu USG barku prawego cechy częściowego uszkodzenia położonego w części tylnej ścięgna mięśnia nadgrzebieniowego, z pełnej grubości  uszkodzeniem w obrębie strefy krytycznej ścięgna, bez widocznych cech retrakcji uszkodzonych części ścięgna. Nierówny zarys warstwy korowej guzka większego w polu przyczepu ścięgna m. nadgrzebieniowego. Część przednia ścięgna  o szerokości  ok. 11 mm, pogrubiała, o obniżonej echogeniczności  i zatartej budowie włókienkowej , z obecnością umiarkowanych zmian degeneracyjnych; cechy śródstrukturalnego rozwarstwienia tej części ścięgna przy jej przyczepie do guzka większego. Przewlekłe zmiany entezopatyczne w przyczepie tej części ścięgna z obecnością nadżerek kostnych o średnicy do 3mm. Ścięgno mięśnia podgrzebieniowego ścieńczałe , z cechami częściowego uszkodzenia. W części górnej obszar o szerokości ok. 7 mm pełnej grubości uszkodzenia.
Ścięgna: mięśnia podłopatkowego oraz głowy długiej mięśnia dwugłowego ramienia o zachowanej echo strukturze, bez cech uszkodzenia , z niewielkimi zmianami obrzękowymi.
Ścięgno mięśnia obłego mniejszego zachowane.
Pogrubienie ścian kaletki podbarkowo-podnaramiennej na wys. łuku kruczo-barkowego.
Na wys. uszkodzonej części stożka rotatorów w przestrzeni podbarkowej widoczne  hypoechogeniczne  masy tkankowe -  zrosty /debris tkankowe. 
W badaniu dynamicznym ewidentnych cech konfliktu podbarkowego nie stwierdzam.
Staw barkowo- obojczykowy z umiarkowanymi zmianami zwyrodnieniowymi, ze zwężeniem szczeliny stawowej, zaostrzeniem krawędzi kostnych oraz pogrubieniem torebki stawowej o niejednorodnie podwyższonej echogeniczności.
Więzadła: kurczowo – barkowe oraz kurczowo – ramienne prawidłowe. Obrąbek stawowy w części tylnej mały, bez cech uszkodzenia. Nieznacznie zwiększona ilość płynu w stawie ramiennym prawym. Niewielkie zmiany zanikowe mięśnia podgrzebieniowego.

----------

